#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma> mornin'
<BluesKaj> nice here ..looks like another yardwork day
<TooMany_Daves> No yard work to do in this cubilce
<bregma> cool and threatening to be rainy here
<bregma> much work to do inside
<bregma> much work to do outside
<bregma> much work to do
<BluesKaj> well. I have the privilege of retirement , but the bones and joints that come with it , so it's not that much fun
<bregma> indeed
<BluesKaj> doing yardwork that is
<dscassel> Morning, all.
<TooMany_Daves> Morning
<dscassel> TooMany_Daves: Personal question, but you're the Diyode Dave, right? :)
<TooMany_Daves> oh hi
<TooMany_Daves> Yes
<dscassel> Awesome. :D
<dscassel> I'm Darcy from Kwartzlab.
<TooMany_Daves> I can't remember if I am following you on twitter or following someone you frequently exchange tweets with
<dscassel> I think you do. I'm flying_squirrel.
<TooMany_Daves> It was nice to talk to Andrew M. at DemoCampGuelph the other night
<dscassel> Yeah, Andrew's great.  I'm going to be seeing a lot more of him now that we're both on Kwartzlab's board. :)
<TooMany_Daves> Cool
<dscassel> TooMany_Daves: Do you get to KW often, or mostly stick around Guelph?
<TooMany_Daves> I go to J & J Games sometimes.
<TooMany_Daves> I have been to KWartzlab a few times.
<TooMany_Daves> My fellow DIYode member and I are making Daleks. I'd like to meet the guys in KW who made one.
<dscassel> Awesome. I'm a huge Doctor Who fan.
<dscassel> Those guys aren't Kwartzlab members or anything.  SO I'm not sure how to get ahold of them.
<dscassel> Except through Dalek Auric on Facebook. :)
<TooMany_Daves> Ah
<dscassel> I'm sure we've met in persona at some point. But you should come out to some of our Ubuntu events.
<dscassel> The next Ubuntu Hour is Wednesday in Uptown Waterloo.
<TooMany_Daves> Another DIYode person an dI talk about celebrating Ubuntu releases etc. at the space but we never actually do anything more than talk
<dscassel> You should! There's nothing to it, really.
<dscassel> A little bit of work to publicize it, maybe. But the party is just a party. :D
<TooMany_Daves> That makes sense.
<TooMany_Daves> But if it is just the two of us saying it is a party it is not much of a party ;-)
<TooMany_Daves> It may be a start
<dscassel> I know there are Ubuntu people in Guelph.  I think Brainpark is an Ubuntu shop (Brydon uses it at least).
<dscassel> And it may be possible to tempt UoG people off campus.
<TooMany_Daves> Right
<TooMany_Daves> The Guelph building that Brainpark is in (was in?) has a new identity http://threefortynine.com/
<dscassel> With beer on tap. :)
<TooMany_Daves> mmm cake http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/06/13/working-7-segment-led-cake/
<dscassel> Awesome. :D
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-14
 * ball groans
<hakimsheriff> Hello everyone
<ball> hello hakimsheriff
<BobJonkman> Hi!  We're not having an Ubuntu IRC chat tonight, are we?
<billybigrigger> iiiiiittssssssssssssss alliiiiiiiiiiive!
<ball> BobJonkman: Perhaps after the hockey ;-)
<hakimsheriff> The meeting is tomorow right?
<hakimsheriff> well, i gotta go
<ball> hello pillow
<ball> ...and Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi ball
<pillow> hi there ball :)
 * ball falls over
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<TooMany_Daves> Hey
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-15
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<dscassel> Hi, hakimsheriff
<dscassel> Just getting set up now...  Sorry for the delay
<dscassel> Meeting time...
<hakimsheriff> I have two meetings at the same time
<dscassel> Mass call! genii-around kavurt pillow billybigrigger Guest95519 kenjy ryanakca BobJonkman KombuchaKip sipherdee bregma IdleOne komputes txwikinger cyphermox james_w Drossel jburkholder willwh Jeruvy MagicFab zeroedout FiReSTaRT Kamondelious Mobidoy ZykoticK9
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: What can I do for you?
<MagicFab> o/
<dscassel> Meeting time, if you're interested. :)
<dscassel> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-06-14
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourselves...
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: I'll be voyeuristic, but can't guarantee I have much to contribute.
<dscassel> s'cool.
<dscassel> Anyway, I'm Darcy, in Waterloo and I'm one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada.
<hakimsheriff> Im Hakim Sheriff, in Montreal, and I distribute free "prowered by Ubuntu" stickers for System 76
<MagicFab> Hi! Fabian here -> mostly U-Quebec contact - these days playing a lot with kvm, GLPI and Zentyal
<zeroedout> Hi, my name is Alishams Hassam. I'm a director at Free Geek Vancouver. Trying to get the gtalk plugin to work with natty so i'll be here on and off
<hakimsheriff> I'll be in and out too
<dscassel> zeroedout: Cool. I've been talking to the Free Geek Toronto guys about their space being a hub for Ubuntu activities there. :)
<kavurt> I'm Klich Koken, from Halifax, NS. I'm long time linux user, but i use ubuntu since hardy.
<zeroedout> dscassel: sweet! Currently we do something called Open Help Night (formerly Windowless Wednesdays), ever wednesday where people come in with Ubuntu issues and techs from the community come to help fix/install ubuntu.
<zeroedout> I haven't had a chance to chat up the FG toronto guys much, but I hear they're doing well
<dscassel> Good to see new (to me, anyway) people out. :D
<dscassel> Okay, so ... Events!
<zeroedout> glad to be here :)
<dscassel> Vancouver is having its Natty release release party on Friday.
<dscassel> http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/events/17545545/
<dscassel> (You need to sign up for meetup.com and join the ubuntuvancouver event to see it.  I hope it's nothing naughty.
<dscassel> This Sunday is the first Car-Free Sunday in Waterloo.
<dscassel> There was some talk about us setting up a booth or something, but I have a feeling it's not going to happen this month
<dscassel> (I haven't done any prep for it at lease)
<dscassel> least)
<dscassel> But there'll be more in July and August.
<dscassel> Aside: zeroedout, have you been out to any of the Ubuntu Vancouver events?
<zeroedout> I've been to a couple, trying to make it for this one
<dscassel> Cool.
<dscassel> I've heard good things, but I don't know too much about what actually goes on out there.
<dscassel> Anyway, the ubuntu Global Jam date has been set.  It's Sept. 2-4.
<dscassel> We'll be doing one in Kitchener, as usual.
<zeroedout> the last one I went to was just people getting together and chatting about ubuntu and general geekery. Had some issues with the last event... but this isn't the time or place :)
<dscassel> And I'll be trying to get the Free Geek Toronto guys to do one there.
<ZykoticK9> MagicFab, re: yocto-reader isn't that an MS error?  Perhaps that would explain the problem ;)
<dscassel> But it would be cool if we could get more of them across the country.
<dscassel> zeroedout: Okay :)
<dscassel> On jams, one thing we've been talking about here in KW is that the Global Jam happens awfully late in the cycle.
<ZykoticK9> MagicFab, my bad, clearly says "Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu)" at the bottom.
<dscassel> We were thinking about maybe doing an earlier Jam, where we can get people contributing earlier in the cycle.
<sipherdee> Hi everyone!  My name is Eric Beaurivage and I'm from Montreal, QC.  My plan is to get more involved into Ubuntu with Ubuntu-QC and... I am a bit late to introduce myself for this meeting. <g>
<dscassel> Welcome, sipherdee :)
<sipherdee> Greetings!
<dscassel> You should talk to MagicFab re: ubuntu-qc if you haven't already.
<MagicFab> hakimsheriff, me wants stickerz :) Coming to next Ubuntu Hour ? dscassel don't worry I 've taken care of sipherdee's *free* time already
<dscassel> Awesome. :D
<sipherdee> Yes dscassel, we know each other and he already is a great help to get me started.
<hakimsheriff> MagicFab, Maybe, if i manage to convince my dad,
<dscassel> MagicFab: I'm planning on being in Montreal the last week in August.  I'm hoping I can get out to the Outremont ubuntu Hour.
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Car free Sunday here in Vancouver as well, I believe.
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: cool.  It seems like a good opportunity to get out and interact with "normal" people. :)
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Yes, we'll have Ubuntu Vancouver out and about.
<MagicFab> dscassel, ring me whenever in town, I'll gladly match my schedule to yours
<dscassel> That's cool.
<dscassel> MagicFab: Great. Will do.
<dscassel> Anyway, last thing on the agenda:
<dscassel> There are a bunch of sessions coming up in the #ubuntu-classroom IRC channel.
<dscassel> If you get an app called Lernid (there's a PPA out there if you want to google for it), the experience is a bit more streamlined and you get slides.
<dscassel> Anyway, the first week of sessions is ubuntu developer week, July 11-15
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<dscassel> It's for people looking to get into developing on ubuntu, or developing Ubuntu itself.
<dscassel> If you think you can run a session, I'd encourage you to go to the wiki page.
<dscassel> The second one is Ubuntu Community Week, July 18-22.
<dscassel> That's organized by Ubuntu Vancouver's own Randall Ross.
<dscassel> And it'll be about getting more involved in the community, building community, helping users, etc.
<dscassel> The sort of stuff we're talking about here...
<sipherdee> I can't run a session yet but I will be online to contribute to the talks from July 12th.
<dscassel> sipherdee: That helps.  There'll be a -chat channel where you can help answer questions.
<dscassel> Jono has a blog post about the various weeks and things coming up this cycle: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/01/six-months-of-rocking-ubuntu-events/
<dscassel> And that's all I got.
<dscassel> questions?
<sipherdee> I got enough informations with the links you posted.  Thanks for the meeting!
<dscassel> Awesome.
<dscassel> I'll be around for a while if anybody has anything.
<dscassel> Thanks for coming out. :)
<dscassel> And think about running an Ubuntu event in your town!  Ubuntu Hours are easy, and anyone can do them.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<zeroedout> lol, this was pretty interesting actually. hope to be around for more (or at least idle)
<hakimsheriff> Meeting over?
<dscassel> Ugh, unity crash. :(
<hakimsheriff> dscassel, Meeting over?
<dscassel> Yup, unless you have any questions or anything. :)
<dscassel> ugh, it looks like the logger stopped logging this morning sometime.
<dscassel> If anybody has the meeting in the log or buffer, could you email it to dscassel@gmail.com?
<hakimsheriff> dscassel, why dont you try to copy and paste what happened
<hakimsheriff> better than nothing ;)
<dscassel> Because unity crashed and I lost my buffer. :(
<dscassel> (not running in screen at the moment. :( )
<hakimsheriff> should i copy and paste it for you?
<hakimsheriff> and send it to you by e-mail?
<zeroedout> woops, just about to send myself....
<hakimsheriff> zeroedout, go ahead and do it
<zeroedout> done
<dscassel> thanks, guys. :)
<youcanlinux> Hi from the Falls
<dscassel> Hi, youcanlinux :)
<dscassel> Niagara, I assume.
<youcanlinux> I try to keep up with the mailing list... Have today off from work, and my wife took our son for a drive. I just started using latest Ubuntu and I like it a lot.
<dscassel> Nice. :)
<youcanlinux> Yes, Niagara, dcassel. Greetings.
<youcanlinux> I haven't seen a lot of Linux community activity down here... Maybe that will change...
<dscassel> youcanlinux: There's NPLUG, but I think that's mostly St Catherine's.
<youcanlinux> I'd be fine with that even... I work there
<dscassel> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=115990519465&v=wall
<youcanlinux> txwikinger, what does the tx mean ?
<dscassel> Texas. :)
<dscassel> (I'm guessing he's afk at the moment...
<youcanlinux> oh, maybe he'll be back soon. I'm familiar with that part of the woods.
<youcanlinux> i was just shopping computer parts in St. Kitts today, found a neat little store. Need to set up a better computer for my mother-in-law.
<dscassel> He's a good guy. He's here in Kitchener-Waterloo now. :)
<youcanlinux> Anyway, I'm dealing with a cooling issue on my testing system... I switched out a fan and it seems I didn't put enough goop on the CPU.
<youcanlinux> Kitchener-Waterloo, I got to take the family over for Oktoberfest :-)
<dscassel> Definitely. :)
<dscassel> Or our Ubuntu release parties. :D
<youcanlinux> And lots of Linux stuff going on over there, I think. I gotta take my son to one of the parties, he's 5.
<dscassel> He'll appreciate our cake, i'm sure. :)
<youcanlinux> I am hoping to put up more info on my blog about the latest Ubuntu, but I am really wanting to see more club acitiviies. I
<dscassel> youcanlinux: What's your blog?
<youcanlinux> http://youcanlinux.wordpress.com/
<youcanlinux> I've got a domain name, but I'm wanting to transfer registrar, probably to wordpress... still under consideration.
<youcanlinux> I'm interested in advocacy and helping beginners
<youcanlinux> also education
<youcanlinux> community education and stuff
<dscassel> cool. :)
<dscassel> Well, if you want to start building community in Niagara, you can start by organizing something like an ubuntu hour... http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<youcanlinux> Thanks, I'll look into that.
<dscassel> If you do decide to do something, keep us updated. :)
<dscassel> (you can add events here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<youcanlinux> Will do. I have lots of questions about that, I'll save it for either the list or private email.
<dscassel> Sure. :)
<youcanlinux> I don't mean to hog the meeting, but is anyone else going to comment/ask questions ?
<dscassel> Oh, the meeting's over. :)
<youcanlinux> Doh!
<dscassel> It's 7-8 (ish).
<dscassel> I'll have logs up in a minute.
<youcanlinux> Um, well, er.  hehe
<youcanlinux> At least I made it to the channel.
<dscassel> Yup. :)
<dscassel> But really, I tend to idle in the channel all the time.  So do other community folks.
<dscassel> I may not be able to get back to you right away, but if you have questions, just ask away and I'll get back to you.
<youcanlinux> Thanks, I appreciate that.
<dscassel> You can also join #ubuntu-locoteams to ask questions to the LoCo council.  They can help with stuff not particular to the Canada LoCo (ie, us)
<youcanlinux> Thank you for that LoCo info. Does Raymond make it to these meetings /channel sometimes ?
<dscassel> What's his nick?
<dscassel> Raymond House, you mean?
<dscassel> I don't think so...
<youcanlinux> Yeah, he's the one. I'd like to think that the list really helps him out a lot.
<youcanlinux> We all have to start somewhere.
<hakimsheriff> Anyone know what happened to Corey Burger?
<youcanlinux__> Sorry, went to the other console. Oops.
<youcanlinux__> I know there used to be a way to set up a system to be able to do X-Windows sessions and switch between consoles with Ctrl-Alt-F?, hmm
<youcanlinux__> So do any of the LoCo's get CD's from Ubuntu to give out at meetings /
<youcanlinux__> ?
<dscassel> youcanlinux__: Yeah, I've got a whole pile CDs in the trunk of my car.
<dscassel> I'm trying to figure out how to get them out to people without costing me a fortune in postage.
<youcanlinux__> I think people who are interested should be happy to attend a meeting or something... If only people would have events...
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: He said he'd moved on to other things.  He's still around occasionally, but not in any official capacity.
<dscassel> I have events! My Ubuntu Hour is tomorrow.
<youcanlinux__> Cool.
<hakimsheriff> dscassel, any given out in montreal?
<youcanlinux__> Kitchener, I've heard about the place... never been. You don't speak German by any chance ?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: MagicFab should have a bunch.
<hakimsheriff> dscassel, only prob is i can never go to the ubuntu hours here
<dscassel> youcanlinux__: Not for about 8 generations, no.
<youcanlinux__> I'm into cultures and languages.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: there's other ways to get ahold of him, I'm sure. :)
<dscassel> youcanlinux__: Cool.  There isn't a whole lot of German stuff in town.  Much more in the Mennonite communities nearby.
<youcanlinux__> hakimsherif: I hear you. spare time is scarce for many of us.
<dscassel> KW has changed a lot even in hte 15 years I've lived here.
<youcanlinux__> dcassel: I'm familiar with Mennonites. Thanks.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: You can trade him for stickers. :)
<hakimsheriff> dscassel, i was just thinking about that
<hakimsheriff> youcanlinux__, its not just time, im too young
<hakimsheriff> youcanlinux__, parents wont let me
<youcanlinux__> Is there such a thing as too young for linux ?
<youcanlinux__> Ohh... bummer.
<hakimsheriff> youcanlinux__, too young to go to go to ubuntu hours
<hakimsheriff> but im not like those other kids, im reponsible and i have my priorities
<dscassel> txwikinger had a plan to get us a table at the local multicultural festival. Not sure the status of that one.
<youcanlinux__> I could pitch it to them for you. I can give them reasons to let you associate with a LInux club... career development. I've worked in the industry, I should be a poster boy for Linux.
<youcanlinux__> i'd be very interested to chat with txwikinger... about language, culture of Germans, etc.
<youcanlinux__> I keep in touch with the family in Mexico.
<dscassel> youcanlinux__: Sure. He's usually online during the day...
<hakimsheriff> Im guessing everyone who is here and watches hockey is for the canucks?
<MagicFab> hakimsheriff, UbuntuHour is at noon in a restaurant - what is your concern (or parent's) ?
<hakimsheriff> MagicFab, I dont know
<hakimsheriff> Its true, i dont know,lol
<youcanlinux__> I have no concerns, if the people organizing the Linux event are serious, and I tend to think that they would be...
<youcanlinux__> I'm in the market for another video card... I  tend to favor nVidia, any other brands people like for use in Linux ?
<dscassel> youcanlinux__: I've been using nVidia cards for a while, but I decided to get an ATI card this update.
<dscassel> I'm having no end of problems getting it to work properly, tho.
<youcanlinux__> did you buy one post-AMD acquisition ?
<youcanlinux__> I don't see any reason for a Linux user or any non-Microsoft user to buy an ATI video card.
<dscassel> Yeah.
<youcanlinux__> But I'd like to see AMD shake things up in the video chip market... I would hope that Intel would put out video chips that are as excellent as their procs, hmm.
<dscassel> Their open source drivers are apparently getting a lot better, since they're co-operating more with developers.
<youcanlinux__> As well they should. Maybe I need to give AMD procs another chance...
<dscassel> I can let you know if I have any better luck with it.  But at this point, i'm thinking I'll probably send it back. :/
<hakimsheriff> k guys i gotta go
<hakimsheriff> Bye
<dscassel> Later, hakimsheriff
<youcanlinux__> bye
<youcanlinux__> Here's a question, I've got a really ancient ATI video card, ATI RagePro, I wonder if I should slap that in this old computer and give it a try.... I've got one of these in my crusty old laptop and it seems to do okay.
<dscassel> I don't know what the state is of the open source driver for the older Rage cards, but it's worth a shot, I guess.
<youcanlinux__> I figure it's worth a try. I was at Futureshop today and I was checking out the Intel solid-state drives... I'm really curious about that.
<youcanlinux__> The wife would probably not like it if I just bought oen of those... hey I can buy one for her Mom! that's the ticket ;-))))
<dscassel> I've got an SSD in the laptop. It's fantastic.
<dscassel> I'm thinking of replacing the boot drive in the desktop with one.
<youcanlinux__> I'm doing fine with my old discs... I'll keep an eye on the price though.
<youcanlinux__> Well, I need to switch out video cards... Hope to return soon.
<BobJonkman> Ermmm...  Sorry I missed the chat.  Was out for dinner with friends, no WiFi in the restaurant.
<SIR_Taco> BobJonkman: I missed it too.. but I always miss it :)
<dscassel_> BobJonkman: You coming to the Ubuntu Hour tomorrow?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma_> the sky was salmon and robin's-egg blue at sunrise
<bregma_> this does not auger well for a comfortable day at the ol' computer
<s-fox> Hello.
<TooMany_Daves> Hi
<s-fox> Hello TooMany_Daves .
<s-fox> How are you?
<TooMany_Daves> fine, thanks
<TooMany_Daves> quiet morning
<TooMany_Daves> You?
<s-fox> Not bad thank you.  Busy working away on the ubuntu forum.
<dscassel> Morning, folks. :)
<s-fox> Hello dscassel :)
<s-fox> How're you doing?
<TooMany_Daves> morning
<dscassel> Pretty good. Nice walk to work this morning. And Ubuntu Hour tonight. :)
<s-fox> Cool.  What time does that start?
<TooMany_Daves> I thought I missed it last night
 * s-fox yawns
<dscassel> Last night was the IRC meeting. Tonight's Ubuntu Hour.  8pm at Whole Lot-a Gelata in Waterloo. :)
<s-fox> ttfn
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-16
<s-fox> Hello.
<dscassel> Morning, s-fox
<s-fox> Hello dscassel,  how are you?
<dscassel> (5am? I hope you're on the west coast. :)
<dscassel> Pretty good. :D
<dscassel> I had a mom notice my ubuntu-ca placard at the Ubuntu Hour last night, because her 11-year-old son is a user/fan. So I gave her a bunch of schwag and told her about upcoming events. :D
<s-fox> Nice.  Sorry for slow reply, gad an issue here to deal with. dscassel
<dscassel> No worries. I disappear all the time. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-17
<billybigrigger> howdy idlers
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bregma> hey ho
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<pillow> Mornin', BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey pillow
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-19
<dscassel> Goddammit, we lost http://ubuntu.ca/
<IdleOne> how does that happen?
<dscassel> IdleOne: It likely just expired. I never did a whois to see who registered it.
<IdleOne> seems GoDaddy domains owns it no
<dscassel> Likely it was one of the original Ubuntu Canada folks. They just had it redirecting to ubuntu-ca.org
<IdleOne> now
<IdleOne> would have been nice for whoever owned it to offer to the team
<dscassel> I'm not sure what the deal is there.  We can't just buy it from them. We need to use their "domain buy service" where they'll track down the owner and negotiate a sale.
<IdleOne> not sure either but maybe it is something to ask canonical about?
<dscassel> I asked a question on the locoteams channel, but no response yet. I should look into it more...
<IdleOne> would be a shame for it to fall into the hands of some spam site
<IdleOne> I guess canonical would get involved in a case like that
<dscassel> It looks like a lot of ubuntu.ccTLD domains are unregistered or parking pages.
<dscassel> A few are owned by Canonical and redirect to ubuntu.com
<dscassel> I'm okay with just going with ubuntu-ca.org, but it's a little annoying that we (whoever 'we' is) had it and lost it.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-11
<mainmeister> I want to write some gtk+ applications in 12.04 using the c language. Do I need to install anything for development (ie header files, libraries, etc.)
<jlamothe> mainmeister: I'm assuming you have the build-essential package?
<jlamothe> I don't think you need anything more than that... however I do my development with wxWidgets (which does require extra packages).
<mainmeister> I have not installed any gtk specific items. I don't know what gets installed in 12.04 as default packages pertaining to gtk development
<mainmeister> Should I look for build-essential in the ubuntu software centre?
<jlamothe> You should just be able to type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jlamothe> That'll give you your C compiler and the most commonly used libraries.
<mainmeister> thank you, I am install the essentials now
<jlamothe> You might want eclipse or something too.
<mainmeister> I am using geany
<jlamothe> Looks like a decent choice.  I'm more of an Emacs person myself.
<mainmeister> Still cannot find the glib/gmacros.h file ... Guess I'll go to the gtk.org site and download everything from there.
<jlamothe> It should be in the repository somewhere.
<mainmeister> Doesn't appear as there is a gtk+ package in the ubuntu repository
<jlamothe> I know because wxWidgets builds on top of GTK, and I haven't had to install anything from outside sources.
<mainmeister> Do you know if the gtk headers get installed under /usr/include?
<jlamothe> Let me check...
<mainmeister> I did a find earlier (before the essentials) and it was not anywhere on the hard drive
<jlamothe> Oddly enough, it doesn't seem to be.
<jlamothe> Just a sec...
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yup, official.  I'll put out a notice on the mailing list.
<jlamothe> Try sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel
<dscassel> Hi jlamothe :)
<jlamothe> Hey dscassel
<jlamothe> What's new?
<dscassel> It's Monday morning. I'm trying to figure that out myself. :)
<mainmeister> thanks for the help I'll let you know if the gnome-core-devel works
<jlamothe> No problem.
<jlamothe> Hey, dscassel, do you know much about Ubuntu One?
<jlamothe> As in, can I use it without having it automatically backup my whole documents directory?
<dscassel> Yes and yes.
<dscassel> It automatically syncs an "Ubuntu One" folder, but everything else is optional.
<dscassel> Now if you sync your "Documents" folder, then yes, it syncs the entire folder.
<dscassel> Per-folder granularity.
<dscassel> But you can make a "Shared" folder under Documents that you can then share.
<jlamothe> Perfect.  I'm looking for an off-site backup for about 1.3GB of encrypted data, but some of it's sensitive, so I don't want to put it plaintext "in the cloud".
<jlamothe> Like all my financial records.
<dscassel> Are they encrypted individually or as one big truecrypt volume or something?
<mainmeister> jlamothe - would goggle drive not work as well - you get 5 gig free
<jlamothe> It's a gpg'd tarball.
<dscassel> 'Cuz syncing a 1.3GB woodge every time you make a change gets old fast.
<jlamothe> That's what I thought of first, but I figure Ubuntu One would be a more seamless solution since all my machines run Ubuntu.
<mainmeister> true
<jlamothe> dscassel: It's more of a monthly backup kind of deal.
<jlamothe> Maybe weekly.
<jlamothe> I have local backups as well.
<mainmeister> I find that the ubuntu-one crashes a lot on my windows machine
<dscassel> I guess that works.
<jlamothe> ...but I control all those boxes.
<jlamothe> ...or I could just keep it encrypted on a thumb drive in my bin at the lab.
<dscassel> No crashs on Ubuntu. :)
<mainmeister> wow that gnome-core-devel is huge, still installing...
<jlamothe> I guess wxWidgets only installs the subset that it uses.
<mainmeister> long as it works It ok
<jlamothe> texlive is a monster of a download too.
<mainmeister> Ok, gnome-core-devel has given me the gtk development stuff (any everything else)
<mainmeister> thank again for you help
* dscassel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 20 June 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT
<jlamothe> Couldn't figure out why Ubuntu One said my e-mail address was already registered.
<jlamothe> It was because of my Launchpad account.
<BobJonkman> dscassel: Thanx for making the updates!
<BobJonkman> I wasn't sure if moving the IRC meeting was just idle speculation or indisputable fact
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Well, I can't do one tomorrow, so... :)
<BobJonkman> Not a problem.
<BobJonkman> I've just updated the Wiki and LoCo calendars...
<dscassel> Which isn't to say it can't go on without me, but there are a couple things I wanted to cover...
<BobJonkman> The meeting agenda is pretty much unchanged from last meeting, I guess since we didn't actually carry out any of them... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-06-20
<mainmeister> is there any special command to set up symbolic link in /usr/include and /usr/lib to make the development of gtk version 2.0 work properly?
<mainmeister> or do I just copy /usr/include/glib-2.0 to /usr/include?
<jlamothe> mainmeister: I'm not sure if you've found an answer to this or not yet, but have you tried: sudo ldconfig?
<jlamothe> (without the question mark, obviously)
<jlamothe> ...oh no, wait... that's for libraries.
<jlamothe> ...not headers.
<mainmeister> I'll no doubt have the same problem with the lib as well
<mainmeister> thanks
<jlamothe> There's usually an option you have to pass to the compiler.
<jlamothe> I don't know what it is for gtk though.
<jlamothe> are you using pkg-config?
<jlamothe> For the compiling phase, you apparently need to add `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0` to the command to run the compiler.
<jlamothe> For the linking phase you need to add `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`
<jlamothe> The backticks are important.
<mainmeister> I've tried that but the includes don't work
<jlamothe> Hrm...
<mainmeister> #include <gtk/gtk.h> results in /usr/include/gdk/gdkapplaunchcontext.h:30:21: fatal error: gio/gio.h: No such file or directory
<jlamothe> You said you're using geany?
<mainmeister> yes
<mainmeister> I think I need to either symbolically link or copy from gtk-2.0
<jlamothe> have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718214
<jlamothe> I typed that by hand, so I hope it works.
<mainmeister> ok thank you
 * jlamothe wishes he could copy/paste from one computer to another.
 * willwh sips
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-14
<khoover> gentoo has a channel floating around here, righ?
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: #gentoo ?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-15
<makavelli> hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-16
<wylde_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043242/ <--- busy day in here eh? lol :)
<khoover> oh no, noops
<khoover> also, did i see genii in? O_O
<KombuchaKip> This looks like so much fun next Saturday: http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/events/67991262/
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-11
<BobJonkman> azend_: ping?
<BobJonkman> azend_: I'm going AFK soon; I just wanted to ask about next week's IRC meeting (27 June 2013, 7:00pm EDT) - Can you host an Ubuntu Hour then, so we can have IRC IRL?
<BobJonkman> (following up from http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-05-23-23.01.log.html#l-61 )
<BobJonkman> (also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-05-23#line-49 so it must be true :-)
<BobJonkman> If you can't host IRC IRL no big deal. If there's nothing in Guelph I'll host another Ubuntu Hour in Waterloo...
<BobJonkman> ...and I see I was supposed to do some stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-05-30#line-49
 * BobJonkman will get on that as soon as he returns to keyboard.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-12
<azend_> BobJonkman_AFK: so you like Guelph I see :)
<azend_> yeah we can do an Ubuntu hour
<azend> BobJonkman1:
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend
<azend> you want an Ubuntu hour at Guelph?
<azend> that I can do
<BobJonkman1> I thought it might be a nice change from an Ubuntu Hour in Waterloo
<azend> couldn't get enough of my release party could you? ;)
<BobJonkman1> There hasn't been good attendance in Waterloo for months, so I'm disinclined to do it again.
<BobJonkman1> Wouldn't be so bad if it was just a short walk down the street, but I can get to Guelph just as easily as I can get to Waterloo
<azend> don't expect great attendance from mine either
<BobJonkman1> I'd give it several months so people get used to the idea.
<BobJonkman1> dscassel and I have been holding Ubuntu Hours Waterloo for at least two years, and attendance is still just me, and sometimes dscassel.  I can count the other people who've ever come on the fingers of one hand
<azend> I have to tell people I'm doing it too :P
<BobJonkman1> I thought if you're setting up an Ubuntu-ca-guelph anyway... :)
<BobJonkman1> OK, I'm going out for a bit...  CUL8R
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-13
<Seven_Six_Two> Hello fellow canadian ubuntu users!
<BobJonkman1> Hello Seven_Six_Two!
<Seven_Six_Two> You don't know me, but I recognize your name from my inbox
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to (re)start the LUG here in London.
<Seven_Six_Two> I used to have londonlinux.ath.cx but let that go. I recently got lolug.ca so I'm trying to do a community site. I've looked at the KW site for inspiration, as that section of Ontario doesn't seem dead...
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not sure why, but there has never been anything but a google group here.
<BobJonkman1> Hi Seven_Six_Two - yes, I was subscribed to the LOLUG Google Group at one time
<BobJonkman1> Feel free to add London to the Ubuntu Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London would make a nice addition :)
<BobJonkman1> (and I think azend may be working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Guelph
<Seven_Six_Two> nice. I'll do that.
<BobJonkman1> It could be a simple as a re-direct straight to lolug.ca, although most local chapters have a brief blurb on the Wiki, with links to their own site, eg. Moncton and Mississauga
<Seven_Six_Two> I like the latter. I don't want to "take" from the ubuntu wiki
<BobJonkman1> Oops.  Sorry, I was playing around with the Wiki page header.  Didn't mean to interfere with your editing...
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. np
<Seven_Six_Two> I hope you don't mind...I'm stealing your headers for now.
<BobJonkman1> Please do! It's all under a liberal re-use license.
<Seven_Six_Two> we're now in the header too! how exciting.
<Seven_Six_Two> now if I could just find some motivated nerds...hahaha
<BobJonkman1> Post a notice on the KWLUG list; there are some people who come out from London
<Seven_Six_Two> my blog (and my pic) show up 4th for googling "london ontario linux", so I'm not going to hold my breath. I'll post a notice nonetheless.
<BobJonkman1> Seven_Six_Two: You're on the agenda for the next IRC meeting! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-06-27#Other_stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> Uh oh...
<BobJonkman1> Pressure's on!
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. maybe I'll ditch Drupal and open a wiki!
<BobJonkman1> The Ubuntu Wiki is MoinMoin (or a derivative).  You could cut'n'paste from one to the other...
<Seven_Six_Two> is kwlug.org a cms?
<BobJonkman1> Drupal...
<BobJonkman1> Drupal 6, I think
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. That's even awesomer.
<Seven_Six_Two> I looked at it and thought it was a wiki
<BobJonkman1> I wasn't involved in setting it up.  Don't care much for Drupal
<Seven_Six_Two> No? I like it, largely because I'm familiar with it.
<BobJonkman1> There are some awesome Drupal folks in KW, you should come out for a local Drupal meeting:
<BobJonkman1> https://groups.drupal.org/waterloo-region Next meeting on the 20th
<Seven_Six_Two> I might be able to make it.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-14
<Seven_Six_Two> mailman exim4 making me crazy
<Seven_Six_Two> I take it back. A and mx records wait time making me crazy while setting up mailman and exim
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> I run a not for profit for kids they are using ubuntu on their laptops the laptops are Dell D410 they come equiped with a wifi card ubuntu sees the card but once I activate it it still doesn't work anyone know why?
<locodir-user> I tried scanning through the wiki on the ubuntu website but have not yet found a solution
<bregma> that machine should have an Intel PRO Wireles 2915, it should work out of the box
<bregma> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<genii> Perhaps there's no WAP
 * genii wanders back to work
<locodir-user> I'm running 12.04 LTS
<locodir-user> it asks me to activate and download driver then shows code then nothing just stops
<locodir-user> I would like to fix this in order to get the kids wireless.
<locodir-user> when I go into the additional drivers in setup nothing is there
<genii> locodir-user: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<locodir-user> what is that?
<locodir-user> haven't come across it yet I am trying to find an easy solution
<locodir-user> ok could this be the cause of why it's not working? Then why would it ask me to activate?
<locodir-user> I'll try it thanks
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-15
<azend> BobJonkman1: are you coming to waterloo mini maker faire today?
<BobJonkman1> azend: I have hopes of biking in sometime in the afternoon
<azend> cool
 * azend didn't expect such a quick response
<BobJonkman1> (I can't get the car today...  we'll see how my biking muscles hold out
<azend> that's a decent bike ride
<azend> Do you bike often?
<BobJonkman1> :) my IRC client (pidgin) makes a BoopOop noise when someone types my nick...
<azend> That's common across almost all clients
<azend> I'm just surprised you're awake :)
<BobJonkman1> I would like to get out more often, but I'm strictly a fair-weather cyclist.  Too cold, too wet, or lazy, and I fuggetaboudit
<azend> few are awake my hours
<BobJonkman1> I'm kinda bad for bedtimes.
<azend> I'll be heading in sometime around 9:15
<azend> but I also have a table
<azend> we should have put together an ubuntu canada table
<BobJonkman1> Oh! That's cool!
<azend> oh well
<BobJonkman1> Didn't think of putting Ubuntu on display at MMF
<azend> It's a bit late now considering all we would be doing is talking and handing out promo materials
<azend> maybe next year though
<BobJonkman1> There's not that much left for promo materials.  No disks this release, and most of the old disks went to UoW CSClub
<azend> No discs because we weren't official?
<azend> I thought ship it was still on for authorized locos
<BobJonkman1> No, because Canonical is no longer doing disks except for LTS
<azend> ah :(
<BobJonkman1> So we should be OK for 14.04
<azend> when I was a kid, getting an ubuntu cd + a few stickers from canonical made my month
<azend> it's too bad they're killing it off slowly
<BobJonkman1> The No Disk thing may be in anticipation of going to rolling releases, which couldn't have disks anyway
<azend> ubuntu isn't getting rolling releases
<azend> that was already decided
<BobJonkman1> It's been great gving out disks at all kinds of places, Guelph Web Makers, NaNoWriMo, &c
<azend> (nor should it in my opinion)
<BobJonkman1> I thought the rolling releases decision was merely delayed until at least 14.04
<BobJonkman1> Maybe doing rolling releases after that...
<azend> perhaps we should take it as an opportunity to make our own promotional goods
<azend> I don't know about the rolling release thing
<BobJonkman1> I hadn't heard that rolling releases was definitely squashed, but we could saunter over to #ubuntu and ask there...
<azend> I was told it was unanimously decided against in favour of proper releases but the process for setting up a release would be expedited
<azend> If I wanted a rolling release, I may as well go with debian unstable / arch linux
<azend> Alright, time to go test some things for tomorrow, do some final things, and then go to bed
<BobJonkman1> See you tomorrow, azend!
<azend> I'll be in bed in an hour or two
<azend> woohoo! :)
<azend> BobJonkman1: have a great whatever this is
<azend> hope you have fun at maker faire!
<BobJonkman1> :)
<azend> and I'll see you in a couple of hours :)
<azend> BobJonkman1: thanks for coming out!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-10
<bregma> for those interested the Ubuntu Online Summit (the successor to UDS) is starting at the top of the next hour http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/2014-06-10/
#ubuntu-ca 2015-06-12
<_MST3Ker_> hello folks
<_MST3Ker_> no one here?
<Zhyr> I am.
<Zhyr> but I am on other networks at the moment.\
<_MST3Ker_> ah cool
<_MST3Ker_> thanks for the response Zhyr
<Zhyr> No worries.
 * Zhyr is also searching for a better computer to run Linux on
<_MST3Ker_> kinda a newb at this , so just testing the waters
<azend|vps> I am
<azend|vps> :)
<azend|vps> _MST3Ker_:
<_MST3Ker_> hey azend|vps
<_MST3Ker_> :)
<_MST3Ker_> good morning
<azend|vps> to you too
<_MST3Ker_> thanks
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<azend|vps> hi genii :)
<_MST3Ker_> :) thanks genii
<_MST3Ker_> and hi
<azend|vps> have you seen BobJonkman1 around?
<genii> Hellos everyone :)
<genii> azend|vps: Not actively, just idling
<azend|vps> same here
<azend|vps> not that I've been actively looking or anything
<azend|vps> It's just nice seeing him around
<genii> azend|vps: I have seen aruna a few times alately
<_MST3Ker_> so lots of regulars on this channel?
<azend|vps> a few
<azend|vps> but this channel has been dead for a long time
<_MST3Ker_> cool beans
 * Zhyr is also relatively new.
<_MST3Ker_> oh ok
 * Zhyr is an IRC regular, though.
<azend|vps> you've just brought it back to life :)
<genii> Mostly people from Kitchener, and a couple from Toronto ( me included ) are the usual suspects
<_MST3Ker_> oh boy, I feel special
<_MST3Ker_> oh nice
<_MST3Ker_> Kitchener... makes sense
<azend|vps> _MST3Ker_: where are you from?
<_MST3Ker_> Ex-RIMmers?
<azend|vps> ow
<_MST3Ker_> I'm from Tarana
<azend|vps> wow
<azend|vps> I can't even read that with a straight face
<_MST3Ker_> lol, read which?
<azend|vps> [11:32:41] <_MST3Ker_> Ex-RIMmers?
<_MST3Ker_> ha
<genii> _MST3Ker_: Kwartzlab people mostly, not RIM
<_MST3Ker_> ah, cool
<_MST3Ker_> I'm an engineer but not in IT
<azend|vps> a civil engineer?
<_MST3Ker_> yes
<azend|vps> cool
<_MST3Ker_> yeah, building stuff
<azend|vps> building things which are guaranteed not to kill people just be difficult
<_MST3Ker_> yeah azend|vps..... if not, I'll move to Mtl.
<azend|vps> *must
<azend|vps> I'm in school for software engineering technology now
<azend|vps> except my school is a total cop out and likes to offer programs that sound like real positions without actually being accredited
<azend|vps> although my program is still pretty legit
<azend|vps> most of my professors are alumni of UW for soft eng, math, or comp sci
<azend|vps> but still no iron ring :/
<Zhyr> azend|vps, which school do you go to?
 * bregma thinks the trappings of officialdom can be grossly overrated
<azend|vps> Conestoga College in Kitchener
<azend|vps> I live in Guelph though
<Zhyr> Ah.
 * Zhyr is at Centennial for robotics engtech
<azend|vps> nice
<azend|vps> have you worked with ROS yet?
<Zhyr> Not yet.
<Zhyr> Just finished my first year.
<azend|vps> it's pretty fun
<azend|vps> Zhyr: that's not an excuse :)
<Zhyr> ROS?
<_MST3Ker_> oh nice ... I used to drive by Conestoga often
 * Zhyr may actually know, but may not know the acronym
<azend|vps> Robot Operating System
<azend|vps> Started by Willow Garage
<azend|vps> now maintained by Clearpath Robotics
<azend|vps> which is also in KW by the way :)
<Zhyr> Haven't touched that.
 * Zhyr will look into that once he gets his main laptop repaired
<azend|vps> it's an open source oslution for making different aspects of robots connect together
<genii> I'm imagining my Roomba snuggling with the fridge now
<_MST3Ker_> they'd make awesome babies....
<bregma> do you guys play with things like the Beaglebon Black, Raspberry Pi2, or Intel Edison?
<_MST3Ker_> I'd keep my beers in it...
 * _MST3Ker_ only plays with powertools
<Zhyr> I play with the Arduino, and am aiming to get a Pi for his birthday
<genii> bregma: I have some MIPS dev boards right now, but nothing with ARM inside
 * Zhyr also idles in #raspbian and #arduino\
<azend|vps> bregma: yeah
<genii> Specifically, these: http://www.elinux.org/MIPS_Creator_CI20
<azend|vps> they're cool
<azend|vps> genii: the roomba runs ROS actually :)
<genii> azend|vps: Cool :)
 * Zhyr will be doing the basics of PLC in September
<_MST3Ker_> I thought the Roomba ran on smooth flooring only.... does it do carpets also?
 * Zhyr expects to blow up one or two PLCs before actually getting something to work
<bregma> I have Debian running on my Edisons and BBB but haven;t even had a chance to power up the raspi
<bregma> gotta get Ubuntu on to them instead
<azend|vps> _MST3Ker_: yeah
<azend|vps> _MST3Ker_: just doesn't do stairs :P
<azend|vps> it'll do couches if you give it a lift
<_MST3Ker_> that'll be the day
<_MST3Ker_> c'mon fellow nerdies, make it happen!
<azend|vps> Zhyr: I never really got PLCs
<_MST3Ker_> I got potholes and bridges covered
<bregma> azend|vps, does it at least do stairs in the downward direction?
<azend|vps> they're just expensive ruggedized microcontrollers with already attached relays and power transistors
<azend|vps> bregma: not if you want it to stay in one piece :)
<azend|vps> actually, they have little sensors in the bottom of them to tell if there is a drop off
<Zhyr> For my final year project, I have the option between a PLC and an Arduino for my controller for my project.
<azend|vps> _MST3Ker_: make me a bridge between the floor and my couch :)
<_MST3Ker_> well, sounds good
<_MST3Ker_> I'll be needing a few thousand dollars and a few hundreds for overruns
<azend|vps> Zhyr: are you more into the hardware portion or the software?
<Zhyr> More into hardware, but I still have some software knowledge.
<genii> What Roombas need is a stair attachment
<genii> ...and maybe drapes
<Zhyr> I could never get a Roomba.
<_MST3Ker_> no they don't genii.... they need googly eyes
<_MST3Ker_> and fur
<Zhyr> The cat would sit on it and own it.
<_MST3Ker_> so people buy more because they'd be totes adorable
<_MST3Ker_> that's right... I said 'totes'
<genii> Hm
<_MST3Ker_> yeah
 * Zhyr is looking to getting a Lenovo X220T/X230T and putting 14.04 on it
<azend|vps> Zhyr: do you watch the EEVBlog?
<Zhyr> negative - haven't been watching anything as of late.
 * Zhyr was busy designing chassis parts before his main computer's HDD headcrashed
<azend|vps> _MST3Ker_: i think you may have just fouled your ring
<genii> Zhyr: I was pretty impressed by that model, had to work on one recently
<_MST3Ker_> why is that azend|vps
<_MST3Ker_> because I don't speak code/hardware lingo?
<Zhyr> I've run into the 220T models when I was a student at UOIT.
<azend|vps> "[11:57:23] <_MST3Ker_> that's right... I said 'totes'"
<_MST3Ker_> ha~!
<_MST3Ker_> that's just my personality
<Zhyr> And I've always wanted one since.
<_MST3Ker_> you'll see more of that nonsense later on
<azend|vps> not many civil engineers who joke :)
<_MST3Ker_> yeah, more than Comp Sci.....
<_MST3Ker_> all us Civs were the drunks rowdy ones
<_MST3Ker_> we got kicked out of many organized activities for being idiots
<_MST3Ker_> The Mechs were not drinkers....though they tried
<Zhyr> ah, the good old days watching engineering students outdrink other schols
<Zhyr> schools*
<_MST3Ker_> we did it with other faculties
<_MST3Ker_> the Mechs had 3 ppl with alcohol poisonings in on of their smokers
<_MST3Ker_> f'ing rookies
<Zhyr> At Centennial, it's always the engineers outdrinking the police students
<Zhyr> It's quite a sight.
<azend|vps> my program has too much work to be able to leave the house :(
<_MST3Ker_> c'mon azend|vps....
<_MST3Ker_> you think I jerked it at my program?
<_MST3Ker_> you just have to get it done
<azend|vps> social, work, sleep. pick 1
<_MST3Ker_> and take some time to live
<Zhyr> One misplaced symbol can leave you staring at the screen for hours.
 * Zhyr knows
<_MST3Ker_> true... I hated code
<azend|vps> Zhyr: only first year :)
<_MST3Ker_> god I hated that
<azend|vps> but I'm in soft eng tech so you get over that quickly
<_MST3Ker_> I was more into math and physics of it
<Zhyr> I have machine shop in September.
<Zhyr> I am friggin' stoked.
<azend|vps> nice
<_MST3Ker_> nice Zhyr
<_MST3Ker_> that sounds fun
<azend|vps> I have access to a nice bridgeport and lathe but I have no idea how to use them
<azend|vps> I can do CNC though
<Zhyr> For my 2016 birthday, I may ask for a mill.
<azend|vps> :P
<Zhyr> Machine shopfor me will be manual, though the school also provides CNC classes that are available during the summer.
<azend|vps> good luck moving it without a forklift
 * Zhyr is totally up for CNC
<Zhyr> azend|vps, a tabletop mill.
<Zhyr> Not a full-scale one.
<azend|vps> ah
 * Zhyr is designing small robots up to the size of a basket, not xboxhueg bots
<azend|vps> I use one like this http://www.diyode.com/t/toolPics/tool_59_Orig.jpg
<azend|vps> well attempt anyway
<azend|vps> your standard el'giganto mill
<_MST3Ker_> I saw this guy machining a block of aluminum to make a cube inside a cube inside a cube
<_MST3Ker_> it was mesmerizing
<Zhyr> I've seen the instructions on how to do that.
<Zhyr> I forgot to save them, though.
 * Zhyr derp
<Zhyr> azend|vps, http://www.sherline.com/mills.htm
<azend|vps> ah nice
<azend|vps> sort of like our CNC TAIG
<azend|vps> https://www.google.ca/search?q=taig+mill&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIw6y9hMeKxgIVDwySCh3A8AAb&biw=1280&bih=699#imgrc=iw131YiLmKHt8M%253A%3BKxaRRgvcCaG5LM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.taigtools.com%252FImages%252Fcrmill1.JPG%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.taigtools.com%252Fmmill.html%3B300%3B377
<azend|vps> err
<azend|vps> http://www.taigtools.com/Images/crmill1.JPG
<Zhyr> Mhm.
<Zhyr> I can get the mill and a kit for around 1.3-1.5 grand from Robotshop or Atlas Tool.
<azend|vps> eww robotshop
<azend|vps> they just buy cheap chinese crap like everyone else and then mark it up 10x
<Zhyr> I get whatever I need from creatron or sayal directly (walk-in).
<Zhyr> Tools, I usually get from Princess Auto.
<Zhyr> Anything truly specialized, I usually talk to one of my profs or my program head - he knows where to get good stuff.
<genii> Atlas Tool has almost everything
<_MST3Ker_> Hey now! no buzz marketing lol
<genii> I got a decent metal break from there last time
<_MST3Ker_> princess auto is great... lots of little knick knacks
<_MST3Ker_> valves/ hose/equ.
<_MST3Ker_> its' quite good
<genii> Cool
<Zhyr> If I need raw material, I just drop by Home Depot.
 * Zhyr can do some woodwork and can weld
<genii> Heh, yeah, I have a Crappy Tire welding machine
<genii> ( mostly for fixing the fire escape at work)
<Zhyr> I just need a extendable torch, and more fusion rods.
 * Zhyr does not like electrode welding, fuckin' terrifying
<genii> With an instant-on helmet it's not so bad
<Zhyr> Not even that.
<Zhyr> just the fact thatI am working with a lot of voltage at once terrifies me.
<Zhyr> Also, sparks jumping down your shirt.
 * Zhyr knows the dance
<genii> I have a pretty good set of coveralls and a bib to prevent that :) But yeah hot slag really really really hurts
<Zhyr> I usually have a cloth around my neck and a good jacket, since I am usually not doing protracted welds.
<genii> Yeah, mostly I'm welding once a year for week or two here... fire escape repairs, making steel shelving, fixing busted shovels, things like that mostly. Maybe I should try to do something recreational
<genii> Like a recumbent or such
#ubuntu-ca 2018-06-12
 * ball waves
